# My torts x-mas stockings



## Laurie (Nov 30, 2012)

I figured I had stockings for all of my cats, may as well make them for the torts too


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 30, 2012)

Did you give Red a red one and blue a blue one on purpose?  What is going to go in them? A fresh cherry tomato for each? haha


----------



## Laurie (Nov 30, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> Did you give Red a red one and blue a blue one on purpose?  What is going to go in them? A fresh cherry tomato for each? haha



Yes, I did! I didn't have any red glitter though, lol. I probably won't put anything in them, they're for decoration. Santa may throw a cuttlebone or something in there though on xmas eve, guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Julius25 (Nov 30, 2012)

So cute


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 30, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 30, 2012)

Just lovely.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 30, 2012)

GBtortoises said:


> Just lovely.



I just knew you would like them  

I think you're just jealous Gary.


----------



## Tom (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice.


----------

